# Cloud Vape Reviews: Racc City Vapes - Masked Bandit



## contrid

Hi everyone!

I'm a vaping enthusiast from South Africa and love doing reviews on hardware, ejuices and vaping in general. I will post my YouTube videos here like the other reviewers, enjoy!

Feel free to comment or let me know if you have any questions!

Here is a list of all my videos:


Wiener Vape Co - Good Boy ejuice review
Why I Quit Smoking and How I Stopped?
Wicked Vapes - Jooce Stick pen style vape review
Wiener Vape Co - Fetch ejuice review
Smok TFV8 Cloud Beast unboxing and review
Wicked Wicks - The Red Line ejuices
Joose-E-Liqz - Cherry Crush ejuice review
Wiener Vape Co - Panama ejuice review
Opus Ejuice Co - Electro Sample Pack
Handlebar - The Pablo Ejuice
Joose-E-Liqz - RSVP
Wicked Wicks - Ginger Snap
Vaporesso - Revenger X Kit + Racc City Vapes Done to Death
Opus Ejuice Co - SFX Ejuice Range
Geekvape - Ammit Dual Coil RTA
Wiener Vape Co - Gringo Ejuice
The Vape Don - Berry Crush Ejuice Review
Racc City Vapes - Masked Bandit Ejuice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Wiener Vape Co sent me their Good Boy ejuice so here is a full tasting and review I did on it:



Every time I said "Good Boy" on the video, my dog looked up, thinking he's getting a treat...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## contrid

An interesting story of why and how I quit smoking:



Tell me your story, I'd love to hear!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## contrid

An unboxing and review of the Jooce Stick by Wicked Vapes, check it out:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

contrid said:


> An unboxing and review of the Jooce Stick by Wicked Vapes, check it out:




Nice review @contrid 
I lolled on your chirp when you were trying to investigate passthrough - hehe
And nice Romoss powerbank!

I did try this device once at a vape retailer and I was also impressed at the intensity from a pen style device. I agree its a good low cost way for new vapers to see if they will like vaping.

As for the amount of puffs on 1100 mah, I doubt it would be 900 though. I was getting about 1000 puffs on my brand new MVP2 (4400mah) at 7W on a 1.8 ohm evod coil back in the day when i got my MVP2s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Silver said:


> Nice review @contrid
> I lolled on your chirp when you were trying to investigate passthrough - hehe
> And nice Romoss powerbank!
> 
> I did try this device once at a vape retailer and I was also impressed at the intensity from a pen style device. I agree its a good low cost way for new vapers to see if they will like vaping.
> 
> As for the amount of puffs on 1100 mah, I doubt it would be 900 though. I was getting about 1000 puffs on my brand new MVP2 (4400mah) at 7W on a 1.8 ohm evod coil back in the day when i got my MVP2s



Thank you @Silver I'm glad you enjoyed the review and that you had a laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

An opening, tasting and review of the Fetch ejuice by Wiener Vape Co:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Unboxing and review of the Smok TFV8 Cloud Beast:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Opening, tasting and review of the new ejuices by Wicked Wicks called The Red Line. I also announce a giveaway contest in the video so 3 lucky winners will get a variety pack + atomizer stand on behalf of Wicked Wicks. Check it out:


----------



## pecunium

contrid said:


> Opening, tasting and review of the new ejuices by Wicked Wicks called The Red Line. I also announce a giveaway contest in the video so 3 lucky winners will get a variety pack + atomizer stand on behalf of Wicked Wicks. Check it out:



Great review, Thanks @contrid! See you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Opening, tasting and review of the Cherry Crush ejuice by Joose-E-Liqz


----------



## Silver

contrid said:


> Opening, tasting and review of the Cherry Crush ejuice by Joose-E-Liqz




Was lekker to meet you finally @contrid - at VapeCon
Just sorry we didnt have more of a chance to chat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Silver said:


> Was lekker to meet you finally @contrid - at VapeCon
> Just sorry we didnt have more of a chance to chat!



Thanks, it was nice to meet you as well. I'm sure it was a busy day for you guys, we'll definitely chat more with time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

Let's taste the Panama ejuice by Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## contrid

Let's have a look at the new Electro Sample Pack by Opus Ejuice Co:


----------



## contrid

A review of The Pablo by Handlebar


----------



## contrid

Review of the RSVP ejuice by Joose-E-Liqz, check it out: @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @contrid
I'm not usually a dessert fan but now I also want to try it 

I can also vouch for @Naeemhoosen - as you say an awesome guy and has great juice making talent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## contrid

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @contrid
> I'm not usually a dessert fan but now I also want to try it



Thanks @Silver ! It is amazing, one of the best ejuices I've tried and I'm really enjoying it. Try it out and let me know if you also like it please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

My take on the Ginger Snap ejuice by Wicked Wicks @pecunium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

My review of the new Revenger X Kit with NRG tank by Vaporesso. This was sent to me by Ave40 for the purpose of the review. The video features the new Racc City Vapes - Done to Death Ejuice by Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar . Check it out and please like and share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid

I open the new SFX ejuice range by Opus Ejuice. @Opus3 There are 4 new ejuices in the range and this is the sample pack which will be available but there will be 30ml chubby corillas available as well. Checkout the video and please like and share:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## contrid

I unbox the Ammit Dual Coil RTA by Geekvape. Watch me do a build on it then I tell you what the pros and cons are. I also tell you whether or not I would recommend it to people or not. Check it out and please like, share and subscribe!


----------



## contrid

My thoughts on the new Gringo ejuice by Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## contrid

I'm trying out one of the new ejuices by The Vape Don. It is called Berry Crush. Enjoy the video!


----------



## contrid

The new Masked Bandit ejuice by Racc City Vapes to be officially launched tomorrow in South Africa, check it out:


----------

